# Wasser oder normaler Kühler für meine Bedürfnisse?



## ozhan (4. Januar 2016)

*Wasser oder normaler Kühler für meine Bedürfnisse?*

Hi

Hab mein PC zusammen und auch 90% der Teile sind bestellt und bezahlt und warte das sie endlich geliefert werden.

Fehlen tut mir nur noch ein vernünftiges Gehäuse und Monitor.

Aber den Kühler hab ich noch nicht bestellt, weil er zu der Zeit nicht mehr lieferbar war.

Habe nun all diese teile
MSI X99A Godlike Gaming Board
Intel Core i7 5820K 6x 3.30GHz So.2011-3
MSI GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6Gb Ram Grafikkarte
2 Mal 16GB G.Skill RipJaws V rot DDR4-3000 DIMM 
1TB Samsung Pro SSD
500GB Samsung M.2 Festplatte.

nur den Lüfter hab ich noch nicht ausgesucht, wie auch den CPU Kühler.
Mein Wunsch war der 61536 - be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 Tower Kühler
nun hab ich die aber bei Cyberport Life gesehen und gesehen wie riesig der ist. Der Verdeckt ja fast mein komplettes Mainboard.
Da dachte es könnte ja auch ein WaKü werden.

Ich hab nur angst das der vielleicht mal undicht wird und Tropft und dann alles kaputt geht.

Ich zocke mit dem PC und mach auch viel Bild und Video bearbeitung. Aber PC läuft auch fast 24std und wenig in Standby / Ruhemodus, selten mal.
Dazu das ich dann auch oft Filme über den PC am TV gucken werde.

Was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen oder soll ich doch eher beim normalen Kühler statt auf WaKü bleiben?
Bei WaKü hat ich an eine von den Beiden gedacht
Corsair Hydro Series H110i GTX
NZXT Kraken X61 Komplett-Wasserkühlung


----------



## XyZaaH (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wasser oder normaler Kühler für meine Bedürfnisse?*

Wenn Wakü, dann richtig. Nicht so nen Kasten. Bleib beim Dark Rock.


----------



## ozhan (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wasser oder normaler Kühler für meine Bedürfnisse?*

Was meinst du mit "dann richtig"? Was kannst du vorschlagen?


----------



## XyZaaH (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wasser oder normaler Kühler für meine Bedürfnisse?*



ozhan schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "dann richtig"? Was kannst du vorschlagen?


Ne Custom Wasserkühlung, für CPU und gpu. Bist aber dann schnell 500 Taler und mehr los.


----------



## Noxxphox (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wasser oder normaler Kühler für meine Bedürfnisse?*

wiso kommen anderauend leute mit kowaküs an...ich verstehs nicht...

die dinger sind laut, teuer und du brauchst neue lüfter... nen highendluftkühler is leiser biliger und besser... z.b. noctua nhd15... wenn wakü dann ordentlich... dann darfste aber mit 500€+ für was ordentlicjes rechnen


----------



## the_swiss (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wasser oder normaler Kühler für meine Bedürfnisse?*

Für eine Kompakt-Wasserkühlung solltest du direkt noch zwei weitere Lüfter einrechnen, die mitgelieferten werden immer sehr schnell sehr laut. Damit werden die sehr schnell sehr teuer, und kühlen kaum besser als ein starker Luftkühler.

Du hast ja bereits eine Alternative zum Dark Rock Pro 3, den Noctua NH-D15. Ich würde bei einem von den beiden bleiben.


----------



## frozenvein (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wasser oder normaler Kühler für meine Bedürfnisse?*

Wenn dir optik wichtig ist und du den Platz hast, dann empfehle ich auch den Prolimatech Black Genesis, ist auch nen echtes Sahnestückchen


----------



## ThePlayer (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wasser oder normaler Kühler für meine Bedürfnisse?*

Ein normaler Kühler hat weniger "Luft" nach oben als eine AiO, außerdem heizen sie nicht dem gesamten Innenraum auf.
Der Prolimatech hat übriges für seine Größe relativ wenig Kühlleistung und ist schon lange auf dem Markt, wenn Luftkühlung achte auf dein Gehäuse.


----------



## ozhan (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wasser oder normaler Kühler für meine Bedürfnisse?*

Was ist den mit AiO gemeint? 

Ha hab nun mein zweites Problem entdeckt. Mit den Arbeitsspeicher die ich habe wird wohl der dark Rock pro 3 nicht passen.


----------



## the_swiss (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wasser oder normaler Kühler für meine Bedürfnisse?*

AiO= All in One, ist eine Komplettwasserkühlung, bzw. Kompaktwasserkühlung.

Evtl. kann man die Heatspreader von deinen RAMs abmontieren. Ansonsten bietet z.B. der Noctua extra Aussparungen für den RAM, ansonsten kannst du auch beide Lüfter saugend montieren.


----------



## ozhan (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wasser oder normaler Kühler für meine Bedürfnisse?*

Hatte nun auf Grund eurer Empfehlung usw an diesen gedacht
be quiet! Dark Rock TF Topblow Kühler - Hardware,
Sollte angeblich mit den Arbeitsspeicher usw dann kein Problem geben oder?


----------



## jkox11 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wasser oder normaler Kühler für meine Bedürfnisse?*

Naja, Topblow Kühler sind jetzt nicht so geeignet wie die Tower Kühler. 
Mit dem Noctua wirst du keine Probleme haben, viele User haben die RipJaws mit dem Kühler kombiniert soweit ich weiss.


----------



## ozhan (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wasser oder normaler Kühler für meine Bedürfnisse?*

Ganz doof gefragt, Topblow ist weil die Lüfter oben sitzen und Tower weil sie an der seite sitzen?


----------



## jkox11 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wasser oder normaler Kühler für meine Bedürfnisse?*

Genau, mit Topblow ist der Luftstrom anders. Topblow eignet sich besonders, um das Mainboard noch zu kühlen. Das wird aber meistens nur bei den AMD-Boards benötigt.


----------



## ozhan (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wasser oder normaler Kühler für meine Bedürfnisse?*

Wird schwerer als ich dachte den PC fertig zu bekommen. Bis ich den fertig habe sind meine Bauteile schon wieder zu alt ^^Hahahahaha. 
Das Problem ist einfach nur ich will ein schwarzen oder roten Kühler. Da bis jetzt alles in schwarz / rot ist im PC. Der Noctua ist Braun und das ist auch noch mal meine verhasste farbe oder muss mal gucken ob es den noctu auch in schwarz gibt.


----------



## jkox11 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wasser oder normaler Kühler für meine Bedürfnisse?*

Noctua gibt's nur in den potthässlichen Farben, deswegen fiel meine Wahl auch auf den Dark Rock Pro 3  
Ob der mit den Ripjaws passt, weiss ich nicht. Teste es doch einfach, wenn es nicht passt, schickst du die RipJaws oder den DRP3 wieder zurück.


----------



## ozhan (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wasser oder normaler Kühler für meine Bedürfnisse?*

Deswegen viel meine Wahl auch auf be quiet! Dark Rock TF Topblow Kühler - Hardware, weil da angeblich der ripjaw laut dem örtlichen PC laden doch passen soll. Nun hab ich mir gedacht, wenn ich aber ein Gehäuse habe wo der Topblow gerade eben passt, dann wird der obere Lüfter aber ans Gehäuse Rand sehr nach sein und vielleicht nicht genug platz zum atmen haben oder?
Man man man das wird schwer.


----------



## jkox11 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wasser oder normaler Kühler für meine Bedürfnisse?*

Wie gesagt, einen Topblow Kühler würde ich eh nicht nehmen. Bei dem Preis sowieso nicht.


----------



## Lios Nudin (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wasser oder normaler Kühler für meine Bedürfnisse?*



ozhan schrieb:


> Hatte nun auf Grund eurer Empfehlung usw an diesen gedacht
> be quiet! Dark Rock TF Topblow Kühler - Hardware,
> Sollte angeblich mit den Arbeitsspeicher usw dann kein Problem geben oder?



Der Kühler ist nicht schlechter als der Dark Rock Pro 3. Hätte ich keine Wasserkühlung, würde ich den be quiet! Dark Rock TF und Noctua NH-C14S sogar einem Tower Kühler vorziehen. Die Kühlleistung reicht selbst bei hoher Abwärme aus ...



> Die Temperaturen habe ich mit* prime95 27.9 auf 12k* solange gemessen, bis  auf allen Kernen die höchste Temperatur erreicht wurde. Diese  Maximalwerte habe ich gemittelt und die Raumtemperatur abgezogen.
> Verwendet wurde *eine 4820k (verlötet) auf 4.3Ghz und 1.2V.* Das System lag dabei frei auf dem Schreibtisch.



... die Lüfter sind schön leise und die Wandler+Sockelumgebung auf dem Mainboard bleibt auch 10-20°C Kühler.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-top-blower-giganten-im-test.html#post7944676


----------



## frozenvein (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wasser oder normaler Kühler für meine Bedürfnisse?*



ThePlayer schrieb:


> Ein normaler Kühler hat weniger "Luft" nach oben als eine AiO, außerdem heizen sie nicht dem gesamten Innenraum auf.
> Der Prolimatech hat übriges für seine Größe relativ wenig Kühlleistung und ist schon lange auf dem Markt, wenn Luftkühlung achte auf dein Gehäuse.



Nur weil der Kühler älter als Konsorten ist, was macht ihn schlechter? Die abführbahre Kühlleistung beim Genesis richtet sich ganz klar auch daran welche Lüfter genommen werden.
In irgendeinem Test wurde der Genesis mit dem NH-D15 mal mit gleichen Lüftern verglichen, der Unterschied waren gerade mal 1°C bessere Temps unter last.
Lautstärke logischerweise gleich, da Drehzahl und Lüfter gleich.
Vorteil am Genesis ist auch einfach dass er auch das Board und den Ram mitkühlen kann, und wiegt sogar noch weniger!


----------



## dano_maz (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wasser oder normaler Kühler für meine Bedürfnisse?*

Hallo,

habe eigentlich mehr oder weniger fast die selben Teile wie Du.
Bin auf Wasserkühlung umgestiegen, für mich hat es sich gelohnt.
Nur der Preis ist halt happig mit ca 900€ mit Noctua Lüftern.
Kann Dir gerne meine Teile der Wakü nennen, falls es dich interresiert,

Lg

Daniel


----------



## Icedaft (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wasser oder normaler Kühler für meine Bedürfnisse?*



XyZaaH schrieb:


> Ne Custom Wasserkühlung, für CPU und gpu. Bist aber dann schnell 500 Taler und mehr los.



Der TE hat schon so viel Geld verbrannt, da kommt es auf 700-1000€ für eine ordentliche Wakü wohl nicht mehr an...


----------



## ozhan (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wasser oder normaler Kühler für meine Bedürfnisse?*



dano_maz schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe eigentlich mehr oder weniger fast die selben Teile wie Du.
> Bin auf Wasserkühlung umgestiegen, für mich hat es sich gelohnt.
> ...


Kannst mir mal eine pn senden


----------



## Boogeyman015 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wasser oder normaler Kühler für meine Bedürfnisse?*

@TE

tu dir das mit der Wasserkühlung nicht an...kauf dir den Dark Rock Pro 3 und gut ist...habe so ziemlich die selben Teile wie du und der Pro 3 reicht mehr als vollkommen aus...ich hab meinen 5820K auf 4Ghz getaktet und lasse die Lüfter vom Kühler mit min. RPM drehen und das reicht locker aus um die CPU in einem guten Temperaturbereich zu halten. Den Dark Rock TF kann ich jedoch nicht unbedingt empfehlen...hatte den auch mal für ein Review und der hat bei selbem Preis doch schon spürbar weniger Leistung als der Pro 3. Und eine Custom-Wakü hatte ich auch, was aber wirklich pures Geldverbrennen ist...Leistungstechnisch lohnt sich das erst, wenn du dir einen Mora oder viele Radis holst und dann bist du mal locker flockig bei 700-1000€.


----------



## ozhan (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wasser oder normaler Kühler für meine Bedürfnisse?*

Ok habe jetzt schon dem tf. Werde mal austesten und dachte dann auch an ein Austausch gegen den Rock pro 3. Nur muss ich gucken ob der überhaupt sein passt.


----------



## dano_maz (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wasser oder normaler Kühler für meine Bedürfnisse?*



Boogeyman015 schrieb:


> @TE
> 
> tu dir das mit der Wasserkühlung nicht an...kauf dir den Dark Rock Pro 3 und gut ist...habe so ziemlich die selben Teile wie du und der Pro 3 reicht mehr als vollkommen aus...ich hab meinen 5820K auf 4Ghz getaktet und lasse die Lüfter vom Kühler mit min. RPM drehen und das reicht locker aus um die CPU in einem guten Temperaturbereich zu halten. Den Dark Rock TF kann ich jedoch nicht unbedingt empfehlen...hatte den auch mal für ein Review und der hat bei selbem Preis doch schon spürbar weniger Leistung als der Pro 3. Und eine Custom-Wakü hatte ich auch, was aber wirklich pures Geldverbrennen ist...Leistungstechnisch lohnt sich das erst, wenn du dir einen Mora oder viele Radis holst und dann bist du mal locker flockig bei 700-1000€.



mit wieviel Volt betreibst du den bei 4Ghz


----------



## ozhan (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wasser oder normaler Kühler für meine Bedürfnisse?*

Ich habe das be quiet Netzteil mit 650 Watt. Oder wie meinst du das genau?
Ich kann dich das TF auch so übertakten wie den Dark Rock Pro 3 oder nicht?


----------



## dano_maz (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wasser oder normaler Kühler für meine Bedürfnisse?*

Frage war an Boogeyman015 gerichtet.

Weil man nicht pauschal behaupten kann das ein gewisser Kühler ausreicht.
Es ist immer ausschlaggebend mit welchen Spannung die CPU betrieben wird.
Je mehr Spannung die CPU für einen stabilen Betrieb benötigt desto mehr Wärme haut sie raus.
Ist von CPU zu CPU verschieden.
Es ist immer die Frage was man mit der CPU machen will, OC oder Stock & welche Temps man anstrebt.
Ein Kühler in solcher Dimension wird die CPU sicher nicht verglühen lassen, das ist Fakt.


----------



## Superwip (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wasser oder normaler Kühler für meine Bedürfnisse?*

Wenn es nur um den CPU geht dann ist eine Luftkühlung oft die bessere/einfachere/leisere/günstigere Lösung- wenn man genug Platz im Gehäuse für einen großen High-End Kühler hat.

Geschlossene Fertig-WaKüs zahlen sich vor allem aus wenn eben kein Platz für einen großen high-end Luftkühler vorhanden ist.

Beachtlich ist das auch große Luftkühler für das Mainboard nicht immer ganz ungefährlich sind. Durch ihre hohe Masse und die Hebelwirkung können große High-End Towerkühler ein Mainboard bei Erschütterungen beim Transport des PCs beschädigen. Das ist auch der Grund dafür das High-End Komplett-PCs häufig mit Kompakt-WaKüs ausgestattet sind.


----------



## Boogeyman015 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wasser oder normaler Kühler für meine Bedürfnisse?*

Mein 5820K läuft mit 1,10V bei 4Ghz...ich hatte den aber auch schon bei 4,3Ghz mit 1,20V und der Dark Rock Pro 3 konnte auch da problemlos kühlen.
An ozhan, ja auch mit dem TF kannst du übertakten, nur hat dieser halt weniger Leistung, wird also einfach gesagt früher limitieren als der Pro 3.


----------

